# Dumbest Comment



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH and I took Rocky for a ride a little while ago. DH and Rocky were in the car while I ran in the store. I always leave the windows where he can stick his head out and look around. As we were backing out of our parking space a guy pulled in next to us, and looks at Rocky and says Big looking dog you got there. UM it is a GSD are they supposed to look small? LOL

Just curious, what kind of dumb comments have you heard about your dog?


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I have long coats and at least once a week I get,

"What breed are they?"


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

It's kind of funny, nobody here in GA seems to know what a sable is. When Holly was a puppy, the office manager at my job asked us "if she has German shepherd in her" when my boyfriend brought her by for a visit. I also heard one teenage kid say to his buddy that Holly must be the product of "a black German shepherd mixed with a white German shepherd." At least it keeps us entertained!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Not so much dumb comments more like peoples dumb actions ... 

When adults allow and don't teach their children not to walk up to dogs they don't know. That really gets me. You teach your kids not to talk to strangers, go up to strangers but what about dogs?!? And, then when I say, "Sure, you can pet her but pet her here" They say to me I can't believe you bring your dog here if she is vicious!!! (They say this when I don't allow the kids to pet her on her face) I ALWAYS say in response ... it is my responsibility to make sure she doesn't do the unthinkable. That is my responsibility as a pet owner. Is Ava vicious .. NO. But, she is a dog that is protective of her owner and she has a mouth full of sharp teeth. So, sue me for being cautious.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Sighhhhh. I had a 4yo male blue eyed, (black)sable & white Siberian Husky. I then got a 5mo male red Irish Wolfhound pup. FerCrissake people actually asked me if the IW pup was the Sibe's mother! the 2 breeds look NOTHING alike. It's as though they never heard of DIFFERENT breeds...(Note, though the Sibe was smaller he was very, very clearly lead dog. The iW rarely moved until the Sibe set the course.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Dumbest one yet? 

(looking at Frigga - an average sized 65 lb female Sable)

"Is that a coyote?"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Is that a REAL shepherd?" Um, no, they're fake.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I got pulled over for speeding by a local county sherrif's deputy one day when Meeka was around 5 months old. She was very happy to meet a new 'friend', and got on my lap, nose out the window all exited, tail wagging, and the officer said "Will he bite?"
I just said "SHE is a pup and only bites when she's playing."


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadDumbest one yet?
> 
> (looking at Frigga - an average sized 65 lb female Sable)
> 
> "Is that a coyote?"


A Coyote?!







Oh, good lord...!

I certainly can't top that, but I walked into the vet's office once with Alomar, who was sporting his muzzle, and some guy who was sitting there in the waiting room with his little Bichon asked "Does he bite?" I just looked at him and said "No, I'm just afraid he might lick someone to death." lol. Idiot.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been asked before if Trace is a mutt. I don't have papers to back it up because he was a rescue. I politely explain that he is, in fact, a pure GSD, only sable instead of traditional black & tan which is what most Americans are used to seeing. Some believe me, some don't...I really don't care.

Funny thing, I don't have papers, but he's got to be one of the best bred dogs I have owned - great nerves, wonderful temperment & very high drive. I knew he was going to be a great dog the day I met him. I love my mutt!!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

The other day sarge and I were out for a ride and get some lunch. I stopped at a light (sarges window is down). I didnt see the guy on the bike comming up on sarges side really close to the jeep. Sarge saw him for sure and was watching him. He gets right beside sarge and it apparently it was a little too close because sarge never barks at people. 

Anyway, the guy could have reached out and touched sarge and sarge does one of those 3 barks in under a second things. The guys bike wabbles and he almost falls off, at the same instant he mentioned a few words I cant repeat here. Sarge scared the HOLY CRAP OUT THAT GUY, I say holy because he did mention jesus christ fairly quickly.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I used to have a Maltese with very long hair sweeping the ground when I was growing up. I child asked me "does he have wheels?". I guess the legs did not show.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i was at the dog park with my friends red doberman puppy when a woman said _"i know she's a dobie, but why is she brown?"_ my friend explained that its just her color... her father was red and her mother was black... the woman responds _"oh okay, that makes sense... she'll turn black when she gets older then"_. we corrected her and said that no, red was indeed her color - the womans response (i guess since we were just 'dumb teenagers' in her eyes) _"no, you'll see - some breeds color change when they get about 7 or 8 months old"_

Ash is now 6yrs... and still red


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The little girl next door told me that my dog "is mean b/c it's big, and all big dogs are MEAN!" However, she is only 6, so the dumbest comment award actually goes to my vet, who told me that purebred shepherds that have shown usually are very nervy and have poor temperaments.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^the receptionist at my last visit just said that... "wow, she's not nippy like most shepherds" i said "nippy?" and she said "well you know, they're usually really nervous and high strung"

its sad to hear. all 4 of my gsd (all being rescues) have had excellent temperaments with people. i hope i continue to be as lucky.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looks at Rocky and says big looking dog you got there.


> Originally Posted By: DSuddDH and I took Rocky for a ride a little while ago. DH and Rocky were in the car while I ran in the store. I always leave the windows where he can stick his head out and look around. As we were backing out of our parking space a guy pulled in next to us, and looks at Rocky and says Big looking dog you got there. UM it is a GSD are they supposed to look small? LOL
> 
> Just curious, what kind of dumb comments have you heard about your dog?


 that's not necessarily a dumb comment. it's more of self observation. you know, when the sky is clear and we say "look how bright the moon is" or a wide receiver burns someone on the field and we say "he's fast". just the other day i saw a Yorkie pup. as i was petting her i remember saying to the owner "she's so tiny". there just passing comments. take them as hellos. be careful leaving the windows down so they can look around. that's a bad practice letting your dog stick his head out of the window. i leave our windows open just enough so they can put their noses up to the window for a sniff. i know the dogs love it but they're ok if they don't stick their heads out of a window. i saw a dog get smacked in the face from so over growth on the side of the road. plus i don't want people reaching in to pet them. it's also little intimidating to have to get in your car with a big dogs head hanging out of the window in the car beside you.


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm thrilled to know that stupidity isn't limited to my area!! I took Trixie to our pet store to pick out her goodies & some guy told his daughters to stay away "it's probably mean" my dd told him she is just a baby & she isn't mean. He still wouldn't let his daughter's pet her but for some strange reason had no problem letting his son see her.
I also constantly get the what kind of dog is that? I never had anyone ask me that with my other 2 GS's so i have no idea why they ask it with Trixie. I swear the next time i'm going to say oh she is a poodle


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i had a vet tell me that my pup was not the age i said he was because he was smaller than her shepherd that was the same age and didnt have his "back teeth-mollars??" in yet. this lady also told me that she wanted an oversized shepherd on purpose. 

my boy is at the breed standard for his size and just in the past week or so has had all his back teeth cut...i still think i should email her a copy of the breed standard


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Butch OMG I almost feel out of my chair. That was great. I remember that happening to a friend when we were walking across the parking lot. She about peed her pants and it was a little dog not a GSD.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dumbest is the THREE canine professionals-- yes, dog trainers!!-- here in GERMANY who said that Grimm was "a Czech WolfDog."

There has only been *one* trainer who immediately identified Grimm as "Oh yes, one of those DDR/Czech border guard GSDs." He's the trainer we are going with, by the way!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, it is not wrong to say it's a personal observation, and a likely attempt at being friendly. 

But it is one that is totally redundant, nontheless. 

Like a, "Eh, yeah. DUH! Tell me something I don't already know."



Heard plenty of ignorant ones, like "Don't go near that dog. It will BITE you!" 

Or I see those silly ladies with their stupid little frou frou dogs that would bark and growl incessantly at us. With Janka being good on the leash, the person would pick her dog up and molly-coddle it.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

No way I would ever let some pick Rocky up as a pup. No one but Dh and I did, not even the boys.

I have never heard the bad comments, most people just baby talk him which of course gets a head ****. LOL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Doggie Dad - Rocky is not a big looking dog, he is a big dog. A Yorkie is a tiny dog, there for a tiny dog comment is really appropriate. And alot of football players can run fast so again an appropriate comment. But to say that a full grown GSD is a big looking dog? No they are big dogs. 

I will be sure to let DH know that he is not compenent enough to control Rocky so therefore I can't leave Rocky's windows open while they are waiting in the car.

I will also try to figure out how to talk dog so I can explain that even though dogs have rode with their head hanging out of vehicles for decades, that I am to stupid to realize that if I drive to close to a bush it might smack him in the face. 

Butch make sure you don't let Sarge act like a dog either. LOL


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

well, luc is a wolf.

speaking of dumb vet comments, when i took teagan in for her checkup after adopting her, when we were done, the vet said seriously 'this dog has some german shepherd in her (long coats obviously not being full GSDs) and you'll need to be really careful around her.'

heh. i told the vet i had another german shepherd, and she said seriously 'so you know what they're like'.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddI will also try to figure out how to talk dog so I can explain that even though dogs have rode with their head hanging out of vehicles for decades, that I am to stupid to realize that if I drive to close to a bush it might smack him in the face.


LOL. 

I was gonna say that I haven't came across such a thing ... Till Now!

I have heard of dogs falling out of a car from leaning too far out, but common sense would point that to a smaller breed or an unsupervised, uncontained puppy. 

Whoever it was whose dog got thwacked by low, thick-hanging growth was *probably* doing off-roading in his big bad truck or jeep in a swamp or thicket. 

Hope the said dog was OK though.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jarnwell, luc is a wolf.
> 
> speaking of dumb vet comments, when i took teagan in for her checkup after adopting her, when we were done, the vet said seriously 'this dog has some german shepherd in her (long coats obviously not being full GSDs) and you'll need to be really careful around her.'
> 
> heh. i told the vet i had another german shepherd, and she said seriously 'so you know what they're like'.













I have seen that a lot of vets have NO idea and have MIS identified dogs as wolfdogs and insured their death because they had no clue. 

I was at Bark in the Park in Chimney Rock, NC last year, and came up as a Full Moon Farm volunteer. Full Moon Farm is a wolf and wolfdog rescue. Nancy Brown, the owner was out of town and we didn't have time to take any animals. I brought Jolene [Dogster 600597] who had a BALL. I kept getting asked if there was wolf in her or how much. 1 wolf hair.... like all dogs. 

She wanted to play with a Corgi, who didn't understand play bowing. I told the owner that his Corgi didn't understand she wants to play. He laughed and said I was THE only one that knew what he was. 

Powell


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder^the receptionist at my last visit just said that... "wow, she's not nippy like most shepherds" i said "nippy?" and she said "well you know, they're usually really nervous and high strung"
> 
> its sad to hear. all 4 of my gsd (all being rescues) have had excellent temperaments with people. i hope i continue to be as lucky.


It is sad to hear, yes, but being me a GSD lover I have to admit than 1 out of every 3 GSDs I know has nerv issues, but not usually nippy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i just remembered a funny one. Tilden is a LHGSD - when i first started going to the park for playdates (about 20 ppl from the neighborhood get together) a lady kept referring to him as "she" - i corrected her a second time and she said "oh sorry, i keep thinking its a girl because of the long hair" (lol)

and then the most annoying one that ive been getting lately - is people wanting to convince me that he's going to get bigger - but they say it as if they're reassurring me. 1) he's not going to get bigger. 2) nor does he need to per standard. 3) nor do i want him to. geez.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

And don't forget the weird comments from people supposedly experienced within the breed. 
"Workin' lines, huh?? You just wait. He'll turn a year old, and all his drives are gonna come out.. you won't even be able to control him." Really? He'll become a monster? Even when he's never visiting a training club field, and instead has since day 1 been REWARDED heavily with praise, petting, eye contact-- for _any_ *calm* behavior such as settling, sitting, laying down, sighing, rolling onto his side, relaxing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

The worst I had was the kid who was about 10 to 12 who grabbed a fairly heavy part of a tree branch (think baseball bat) and clubbed Odin with it as we walked by the house he lived at in Florida. Kid yelled "That's a bad dog!" to my kind and friendly Odin who could've ripped the kid apart but instead just looked hurt and woe-be-gone after being struck. I yelled back, "Well you just clubbed the **** out of him for NOTHING! so YOU'RE the bad one here!" as I yanked the branch out of his hand so he couldn't strike again. The kid's father was doing yardwork nearby and came over to give me flack for bothering his kid and told me "Well you're on OUR property!" and I said, "Oh really? You own the SIDEWALK? Shall we call the police and find out about that?" Guy just grabbed his kid and went inside without saying another thing. I have never wanted to see a kid get the belt so much in my life, but I'm sure all he got was a warning not to mess with strange men and their dogs.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I get "Those are the smallest GSD's I've ever seen! What are they mixed with?" Errr..apparently you haven't seen very many GSD's because Annabelle is a 24" 72 lb. Female and Maiya is a 23" 55 lb. female that should weigh around 65 lbs. 

Not to mention anyone here that has seen my dogs know they are classic black and tans that don't look mixed with anything other than GSD. 

Of course I just explain to them about the standard and after that they look dumbfounded at how big a GSD is supposed to be. Oh well, maybe they learned something.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Because Rocky is solid black I will get the "is he a german shepherd" question alot. I have also had people tell me he's not a GSD he's a belgin malonis (sp)

I am so glad I dont have people just run up to him. Most of the people around here will ask before they try to pet him.

I have realized recently though that he understand the "what a pretty dog comment" Once he hears that his whole attitude changes. LOL


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Not the dumbest thing I heard or seen but it goes into the stupid kid category. We were at the park and a child kept running at Erika and darting back with a stick in his hand, I must of yelled at the kid three times to leave the dog along and not to do that. about the forth time the child ran at Erika she lit off in full fight mode, a quick FOOS and a Platz and she was back under control. "Dad" came quickly over and I expected another confrontation, Dad came over and gave the kid a big dope slap in the back of the head and a lecture not to bother people and their dogs and that was that


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not dog related - but i cant help it since i hear it a couple times a week...

i get offered something to eat, i say "no thanks" the person then tries to push it on my anyway - i repeat "no thanks, i'm a vegetarian" where i get the response "oh... are you a VEGAN or just a vegetarian?"

a) if i was a vegan i'd say i was a vegan.
b) i've yet to hear an actual vegan refer to themselves as a vegatarian
c) what is "JUST a vegetarian"? is this a competition? do i have to present myself to a board and get a license?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarNot the dumbest thing I heard or seen but it goes into the stupid kid category. We were at the park and a child kept running at Erika and darting back with a stick in his hand, I must of yelled at the kid three times to leave the dog along and not to do that. about the forth time the child ran at Erika she lit off in full fight mode, a quick FOOS and a Platz and she was back under control. "Dad" came quickly over and I expected another confrontation, Dad came over and gave the kid a big dope slap in the back of the head and a lecture not to bother people and their dogs and that was that


Last time I went to Santiago I had the chance to train with my SAR group. They wanted to do obedience, taking advantage I was there and we met only in a local park. We always ask permission to the park administration, but we don't talk with every guard.

One of my teammates was working his lab in off-leash obedience, this dog is already certificated and has a lot of control so when a man and his beagle, on leash, went near (very near) we didn't bothered, as he was a distraction the dog is used to manage without problem. Then we saw this park guard, who has been observing us for about an hour, approaching to us and I tought "we are going to receive a lecture about one of our dogs being off-leash" but instead the guard approached to the beagle owner and said him "You have all the park to walk, let this dog do his job". It was nice, because the guard recognized a controlled dog once he saw one and he knew that, with or without leash, we were not the problem.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a couple: 

1. I really hate when people say "he's so skinny!". Yeah, you know, he is an 8 month old puppy. And yea, dogs aren't supposed to be fat! 

2. Today, at my son's soccer game a little girl (about 2) asked her mom if she could pet Apollo after we told her it was ok. Her mom said "No, he's too big." I told her it was ok, but she said "No. Thank you anyways." I mean, TOO BIG?! He was sitting there very nicely and calmly, and other children had been petting him. I was insulted, needless to say.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

That is so cool that they did that so you guys could train.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I have so many of them, but one I hear all the time is usually from someone with a small dog who is of course barking like mad at mine, and they tell them that my dog is going to eat them.
Don't I wish







....


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

CMorton LOL I use that comment all the time. There are alot of little dogs that run loose in our neighborhood all the time. I swear the way Rocky is looking at them he is thinking "Lunch" LOL I know he would never hurt them but, can't help but wonder what goes through their minds.

Halen, Our niece, she is 2-1/2 LOVES Rocky. She doesnt come around much but a few weekends ago his mom stopped by with the girls and Rocky was standing half way on the seat just licking the baby and getting petted. A week later we had a bday party for one of the boys, and she was here. Her mom walked through the door and saw this 90 lbs dog licking her 2-1/2 yo daugters face and flipped out. DH was standing right there, her daughter was laughing and hugging Rocky and mom snatched her up and made her go home. I was like you have to be kidding me.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe not "dumb" considering it was the 9 year old neighbor...."Is that one of those drug dogs?" Seeing as they are (sorry to say) extremely trashy I was temped to say yes. I just told him she is a German Shepherd and left it at that.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I had Marley (9wks) at a ballgame today. A know-it-all Dad from our team informed me that she was going to "top out" at around 150 lbs by the look of her paws. WHAT?? Her **** weighed 65 lbs and the sire was 85 lbs. He drives me CRAZY........


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Haven't really had any dumb comments yet...but last night DH, DD and I took our lab mix out for a long walk...Jackson had to stay home..not quite time for being out amongst the people (10 weeks tomorrow)...met a new (to us) neighbor...visited..she asked if we had other pets and I mentioned we had a GSD..her eyes got big and she said "he isn't friendly, is that why you don't have him out?"


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Shelly LOL That would be amazing to see him weight almost double his daddy. Some people really don't have a clue.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

"I can already tell that dog's got hip dysplasia."


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66Maybe not "dumb" considering it was the 9 year old neighbor...."Is that one of those drug dogs?" Seeing as they are (sorry to say) extremely trashy I was temped to say yes. I just told him she is a German Shepherd and left it at that.


lol. I completely forgot! I heard a similar comment about Gunner, once. It started out as what I thought was going to be a really dumb comment and ended up as more of a compliment. We were sitting in the waiting room at the vet's office and this guy came in with a pretty out-of-control Boxer. Gunner was just sitting there watching him, not particularly phased by any of it, and the guy said "He must be a police dog, huh?" I was sort of surprised by the remark and said "What?? No, he's not a police dog..." He said "Oh. He's just so well-behaved, I thought he must be a professional." Ha! I was so proud of my Gunner... 

Thought of a couple more, too. Gunner is a black and tan and had an almost completely black face when he was a pup. (He looked like a little bat.) The vet saw him for the first time, looked at him and said "What's the matter with your face?!" 

When I got Alomar, his first vet informed me that 99% of German Shepherds are "fear-biters." 

When Alomar was 4, I took him to a vet who supposedly specialized in allergies. He went in muzzled as was always necessary with him. This guy insisted on removing the muzzle, despite my strong objections. I told him that if he insisted on doing that, I needed to leave the room first (because Alomar was fine if I wasn't there to protect.) He said no, he'd be fine, that he was experienced with this kind of dog and "you just have to show them who's boss." Long story short, this vet ended up backed into a corner, getting a real good look at Alomar's teeth. I thanked him for reinforcing his aggression - told him how incredibly helpful it was and we left.


----------



## leigh_e_c (Mar 4, 2008)

I actually had something happen today with Dexter that got my back up...

I walk him to school with my son Jack (5.5yrs) and have done now for the past 3.5mths...anyway,every time hes walked hes pulled a little to try and catch my son up a bit but when I say heel or Dexter he comes back to my legs...
Anyway..today,after I'd dropped Jack in school (with around 90 other kids that were around Dexter I hasten to add) and started the walk home some silly woman came and walked right next to Dexter and was almost kicking him she was that close and I couldnt have stopped cos there was people walking behind me so I continued and it was inevitable that something was going to happen and it did.....SHE KICKED Dexter and then tutted and said big dogs like Dexter (5mths old) shouldn't be allowed on a school run where there are kids about and dogs like him should be in kennels not roaming about!!! Then she told me to move him off the pavement to walk on the road.

For one..Dexter has never been a problem before on school runs. He ignores the kids (except Jack).
He has as much right as her to be on the pavements as I and OH pay our taxes.
He was doing no harm to anyone.
He was not raoming about-he was on a lead with me.
He was just acting as he does every other day and minding his own buisness,sniffing trees,plodding along.

I told her if I ever saw her close to myself or my dog again that I wouldnt hesitate following her to her car/house and reporting her to the RSPCA and if she ever raised a foot to my dog again I would do exactly the same to her as people like her shouln't be allowed to roam the streets especially near kids!!!

Proper mad me mad...lol..


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Leigh I don't blame you. It seems like you pup was being perfectly behaved and even if he wasn't he does not deserved to be kicked by someone.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969"I can already tell that dog's got hip dysplasia."


i love this one. heard it not too long ago actually (about another gsd @ the park)


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DSudd
> 
> I will also try to figure out how to talk dog so I can explain that even though dogs have rode with their head hanging out of vehicles for decades, that I am to stupid to realize that if I drive to close to a bush it might smack him in the face.

































Please let me know when you got it so I can pass it on to Odin when we ride in the convertible. 
I have had people tell me he will jump out, in a harness and buckled in....... Kind of makes you wonder why it is called COMMON sense.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AaronW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSudd
> ...


My, what a nice name your dog has.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

2 sundays ago, we were walking on the next block over. There was a mountain of trash on the sidewalk and barely enough space to get my double wide stroller through. I told Morgan to heel tight behind the stroller. My son James lost his balance and fell on the sidewalk, skinned both knees, screaming bloody murder becuase he was wearing shorts.

This woman on her front lawn comes rushing up asking 'Did the dog do it?'

I was like WTF, the kid tripped and the dog's no where near him!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

We have some park areas here in Chicago where it's okay to have your dog off leash.

We have <u>lots</u> of park areas where it's just fine to walk your dog <u>on</u> leash. My dog and I live near the Lake, and it's terrific to go for a walk along the lakefront every day--good exercise for both of us.

We stopped our walk to practice some commands. (It was a good spot: basically quiet; no automobile traffic; very light pedestrian traffic).

A fellow dog owner (a man) stood off to the side with his dog watching us practice. (My dog did really well!) After our practice, we walked back to the path to resume our walk. The man walked up to us with his dog and said, "That was very, very good! Your dog is really smart!"

I thanked him and asked about his dog (a little white dog--very cute, very well-treated--clearly a very happy dog!). I asked him what breed is the dog. He answered that the dog is a Bichon and toy Poodle mix. 

The man asked me , "Where did you get <u>your</u> dog? Your dog did those commands so well. Y'know, they told me that this dog was really smart when I bought him as a puppy. I paid $800 for this dog, and he doesn't even know how to heel."

I handed the man one of our school's business cards, after telling him that since his dog was very smart, they would probably do really well <u>in school</u>. The man thanked me for the card very graciously, and my dog and I continued our walk--in another direction!

At our next class, I told our teacher about the incident. Our teacher answered with a laugh (of course!) and said, "Honestly, I've given up on some of our fellow human beings. Do you know what I would have said in reply? I would have looked at him absolutely seriously and then said, *"Did you check the batteries?"*


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good one!!


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I, like most of you, have continually gotten the "stay away from the big dog because it's mean"....I just met one of my neighbors recently who told me that he grew up with a GSD and he said "I know what they can do, they can turn on you".....HUH???? I'm so sorry I have never seen or heard any GSD doing that, NEVER!!!! I grew up with GSD since birth and have owned several of my own and I've never ever experienced any of mine turning on me.......NEVER!!!!! ARGH!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Lola I have never heard that either. We had GSD's growing up. I have heard that about different breeds but not GSDs.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

you forgot that they tear the faces of children off too. LOL I never had a GSD of my own ever do such a thing.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Tear faces off LOL I might agree with lick them off. Such stero-typing of our sweet little furbabies.

Aaron it is a deal but if you learn to speak dog first you gotta teach me to. LOL


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

My neighbor likes to remind me every chance they can that Yukon is a puppy. "Oh really! And here I thought he was a 6 month old senior."









Another time, my newspaper lady told me that anyone who owns a GSD got them strictly as a guard dog. Because you see, if we didn't then we would have bought a small dog instead.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I was told Roxie might have some Malinois in the wood pile somewhere. I thought that was pretty dumb seeing I got the pedigree and all but the more I look..............what do ya'll think?


----------



## twolfette (Jan 26, 2007)

Old topic, but I had to post this one. I had two GSD's, male with obvious health issues, and a female rescue. I'd be talking to people about my dogs, and after stating the above, they would ask me when I was going to breed the two of them together....

<shakes head>


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarI was told Roxie might have some Malinois in the wood pile somewhere. I thought that was pretty dumb seeing I got the pedigree and all but the more I look..............what do ya'll think?


I think some people don't know what they are talking about...and he looks so much like my Jackson's daddy and what I'm pretty sure Jackson will look like as a big boy.

Gorgeous baby you have


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Last weekend we were in the front yard doing yard work and had our 5 month old Link on a gravity anchor with a line so that he would have more freedom than just being on the leash. The lady who delivers newspapers asked my 8 yr old daughter "what's wrong with your dog" and she said nothing. Don't want him running away!!! We were also at the Off Leash park and someone asked if he was part wolf.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yesterday we were waiting outside my son's school. One little boy walking with his mother starts chanting Doggie Doggie Doggie. Morgan, who loves children, turns to look at him. I see the big smile on his face and tell him that he can pet her if he wants. The mother grabs his arm and tells me 'No No, he's afraid of dogs.' Sure lady, that's why he's trying to drag you towards my dog. 

Then she asks me if my dog is 'Kinda big in the stomach?' I didn't know what to say ? Are you callin' my dog fat? Or do you think she just ate someone's kid???


----------



## pliberatore (Feb 18, 2006)

My wife had her GSD at the vet some years ago. He was a bit "squirrelly". The vet tech came in to do the preliminary exam. My wife forgot to bring the muzzle and asked the to brorrow one. The tech said, "It no problem. He would never bite me -he's a friendly looking dog. He doesn't need a muzzle". My wife relented after a discussion.

....

Fortunately, there was only a bad bruise and no broken skin.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I have another one to add, courtesy of my husband who is currently training in Virginia. Today the training group is eating lunch, subject of dogs came up...he mentioned we had a GSD pup...he was told by almost everyone in the group that "German Shepherds are worse than pitbulls."


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, they sure shed more!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady weighs over 100lbs and he is all muscle.
I was told boy he's fat
I just looked at the idiot and shook my head


----------



## chump (Mar 14, 2006)

My Puppy is only 4 months old, and I had kids and a parent say those kinda dog are mean. As they took off running. Also someone asked me if she purebred. i was like mmm ya


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a lady come up to me once and asked why I had a GSD, and she said, "you do know that dog will kill you while you're sleeping right?" I was like "WHAT, you're kidding right?" People are so dumb when it comes down to the GSD breed. I'm slowly learning to ignore such stupid comments, but it does make me angry that people are the way they are about the GSD, because they are great pets, I'll never have any other breed but the GSD.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this isnt gsd specific but i was at our playdate today (unofficial "dog park", just about 10-20 of us that get together) and there was a new visitor who made a comment about how nice it was to see all the pups getting along and having fun... another woman says to her *"yea, i feel pretty safe here - i mean, anyone who <u>cares enough to take their dog out everyday</u> has probably trained it to get along with other dogs"*

i know where she was going with this, but its such an unsafe assumption.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was at a park with Abby and we were in an area overlooking a lake when two ladies started chatting me up, asking questions about Abby. One of them asked, "At what age do Shepherd's hips normally start to give out?" I was like ... uh ... I didn't know the warranty ran out at a specific age?


Another time I was walking to the local 7-11 to pick up a couple of things, and I had Abby along wearing her backpack so she could carry a couple of items back. As I was walking down the sidewalk at the shopping center, someone stopped me and said, "You don't look blind." HUH? I guess they figured because I had a dog out in public (and wearing a backpack), it obviously had to be a guide dog.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I was walking Rani when she was a pup and a passing Mom told her
daughter with great authority, "Look, a Miniature German Shepherd!"

I couldn't bear to comment or argue with such solid logic, just kept walking, giggling.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Max your pup looks exactly like Rocky except he has a white patch on his chest and he has started to get the brown feathering on the back of his legs.

I saw mom and dad and they were both GSD. I think the solid black throws some people off.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

A guy at the dog park asked me if Heidi was a German shepherd or a police dog? I didn't know what to say. This guy seemed so dumb that it didn't seem worthwhile to explain to him that they are the same breed.

At a social event Heidi and I attended, an older man told me that the GSD he used to have bit him, but it was an accident, the dog was just playing. Just the same, he said he would never have another one because they are mean. I said, "Well, Heidi's not mean."


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I have gotten a lot of idiotic comments about my White GSD. The oddest had to be when I was walking my WGSD when some random guy walked up and felt it was his duty to tell me that *"ADOLF HITLER had White German shepherds... you know. They were his attack dogs"* then he looked at Mully like she was evil... I was speechless... Given his nature and after realizing in a nano second he wasn't going to listen to me, I just said *"Wow... I haven't heard that before..." *

I hadn't...









What do you think, does she look like an attack dog to you?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Definitely, be careful she might lick you to death. She just looks sweet as can be.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Why yes..yes she does look like an attack dog..like attack you with kisses...she looks like a sweet baby

Had Jackson back out at pool practice the other night...couple of kids know him now and like to say "HI"..he eats it up and is getting so much better about sitting still....one kid about 10 and his grandmother are walking by and the kid says "I want to pet that puppy" the grandmother clutches him to her and says "You don't want to pet THAT dog".

I felt like telling her to wait another 6 months and 70 pounds and see what she thinks.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDI have gotten a lot of idiotic comments about my White GSD. The oddest had to be when I was walking my WGSD when some random guy walked up and felt it was his duty to tell me that *"ADOLF HITLER had White German shepherds... you know. They were his attack dogs"* then he looked at Mully like she was evil... I was speechless... Given his nature and after realizing in a nano second he wasn't going to listen to me, I just said *"Wow... I haven't heard that before..." *
> 
> I hadn't...
> 
> ...


that was a crazy person, you just nod your head up and down and walk away...............


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddDefinitely, be careful she might lick you to death. She just looks sweet as can be.


oh so dangerous....










makes you wonder.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm embarrassed to say that this person is my cousin... i hadnt talked to her in a couple years and when i mentioned something of Gia she said *"WOW, you still have Gia, hasnt it been like 8 or 9 years"* (as if having a dog for 8 or 9yrs is unheard of) i said *"yes, she's 8"* then she asks *"well how come she hasnt had any puppies by now?"* (because all dogs have to have puppies right?) i respond *"because she's spayed"...*

here it comes *"well now that you have Tilden, i want one of their puppies when they have them"* i repeat *"she's spayed"* and she says *"i know, but the boy isnt neutered is he?"*


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

Oh my. Just oh my.


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

I had our lab/mastiff/rottie mix out for a walk last night with our newest addition, Molly, a 5 month old purebred St. Bernard. I can easily walk both dogs with both leads on one hand. A guy came up to me and asked how on earth I controlled both of them like that. (um, they're both slow moving?).

THEN he proceeds to tell me that Molly's GONNA GET BIG. Really? I had no clue when we rescued a St. Bernard.

Duh.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People constantly think my Black GSD, Tanner, is a wolfdog, or is killing machine.Yeah he is big, but that dont mean anything. When I am walking him, people will be walking towards us and once they see him, they literally cross the street, stare as they are walking, then when they think they are safe, they cross back over and look back.Its like they think he will go all werewolf on them.My family and I would take them to dog park, and people will literally call their dog and say "Come here, Spot(or whatever),that big scary dog might eat you!" I just go "Oh yea he will totally eat your dog."Tanner just plays and teases the dog.He gets a big kick out of the little dogs.I have also hear some people say "Isn't it illegal to have wolves as pets, or have wolfdogs?"I just wanna scream "HE ISNT A WOLF!!"He is the sweetest and biggest baby!And eats everything!He even ate fettucine alfredo!lol.But there people that insist he is a wolf or wolfdog, and think we should have enthunized or get rid of him

When I walk our other GSD, Molly, I constantly get asked "She is beautiful.Is she spayed?" I say "Ummm yeah..." They go "Oh because we have a pure-bred GSD.We were thinking of breeding him." I respond "Oh, thats cool."And continue walking thinking "Stupid BYB!"I have even been asked "How much will it cost to breed her?" I just go "No thanks." When I was asked that again I said "Sorry, she is taken." or "I tell them I don't breed for profit." Thank god she is spayed.lol.

People constantly ask if Molly is a police dog or try to avoid her.She is a sweet baby! People constantly tell me "She i dangerous you know." I jst say "Oh yea she is dangerous, I call Molly, she jumps up,hugs me and kisses me. Then I reply "What were you saying about GSDs being dangerous?" They look like idiots.lol.Another thing people aways say is "Look!Its Rin-Tin-Tin!" I usually love that.lol. People have asked me if Molly was Rin-Tin-Tin, I usually just smile and reply, "No, but he is reason GSDs are so great!"

Seriosuly does Tanner look like a wolf or wolfdog to anyone?:





























Here is Molly:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this is dog related, but also just the plain old dumbest thing anyone has ever said to me. There is an empty lot on the other side of our neighbor's house. Instead of knocking at the neighbor's to ask about the junk cars parked there, they came to my house. 2 VERY scraggly looking creepy guys. I left the screen door closed and was holding Rayden by the collar who is growling and barking like mad. The guy looked at me and said "Is that your dog?" If I hadn't been so dumbfounded I would have said "What dog??" instead of "ummmm yeah??"


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been told by a nine year old recently that Frag was a great dane..


----------



## Baja'smom (Mar 12, 2010)

I am going to jump in here a bit even tho I am the new kid on the forum. Due to a large number of poorly bred dogs across the US today there are plenty of GSD with nerve issues, nippy etc. also lack of exposure, training etc. contributes to that problem. It is sad and unfortunate. That being said the dumbest thing I hear on a very cinsistent basis is "your dog is really small for a gsd. As baja weighs 70lbs she is an average size dog for her breed, and I certainly am not disappointed with her size . I patiently explain that GSD are not supposed to be the size of Great Danes and there is some variety in weight and height.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

My two favorites:

One woman at the dog park asked if he was a Great Dane/Lab mix (what??). When I said no, he's a GSD, she proceeded to tell me how vicious and unpredictable they are. I then called Mulder to me, told him to sit, did a "high-five", and walked away. Vicious and unpredictable indeed!

The second was a woman at shelter charity event that asked my if he was a schipperke. He was a year old and 75lbs


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

You know, I try really, really hard to forgive people their lack of knowledge. They don't research German Shepherd until they're blue in the face. They didn't have 17 rescue dogs and 4 show dogs through out their childhood to get this knowledge ingrained into their head at an early age. They never dealt with a truly vicious animal, or even seen the change from a dumped reject dog to a wonderful child safe companion. They don't know all the training options, or all the possibilities of what a dog can do. Nor can they accurately identify just about any breed and the known color variations of each breed.

That being said, here's some of the top dumbest things I've ever heard.

"Is your dog part wolf?"..... Um, no.

"Is your dog mean?".... Of course, it's why I brought her out in public. 

"Why don't you shave your dogs?".... Because I know how a hose and vacuum cleaner work. And I spent the $50 on a furminator. 

"How do you trust them to run in the woods off leash?".... Training, it's a nice concept. 

"Are their ears cropped to make them stand up like that?".... Really? Like... really.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been asked if Josie is a mutt. Which i can understand because there isn't a whole lot of sables here. I get asked if she's a Malinois alot.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, another stupid comment I get a lot is an "Wow he's a well behaved dog" when I ask him to sit. Anywhere. I've gotten this comment in high distraction areas and in no distraction areas. I usually reply with a "Yes, he is, but I expect any dog to sit when asked." They usually rant about how their dog won't sit because it has so many problems, blah blah blah. All leads back to a lack of training and exercise on their part, of course.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I always get "That's a beautiful black lab you have." WTF he looks nothing like a lab. Does he look like a lab to you?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Random comment from a girl while walking:"The difference between GSDs and pitbulls are you have to make pitbulls mean, GSDs are just born that way"

Other walking comments: "Love your collie!" "Shes a mix, GSDs are born with straight ears (from when she was a puppy)." 

Petsmart comments from little dog owners: "Is she vicious??" (Yea thats why we bring her to petsmart, so she can get her raw meals at the expense of toy dog owners, saves us a few bucks ) "Is she going to bite?" 

Ugh and I know someone mentioned it but the little kids that just run right up to dogs and grab them, no clue about their temperment. Baya is somewhat afraid of little kids, she used to be terrified of them. It was soooo hard to get her comfortable around them because parents don't teach kids common sense. When Baya was younger around 4 months a little girl ran up out of knowhere and grabbed her, when Baya had just entered a store for the first time. She wasn't paying attention and got scared so she barked. The genius mom "why do you take your vicious dog out!!" 

Got to love people


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, and forgot to mention the kicker of ALL stupid comments/insults:

Was at another shelter event, and a father and daughter (maybe 10-12 years old) were looking at the different dogs up for adoption. I walk by, and he motions to Mulder and says "Look at that dog honey."

She replies "EWW, its ugly."

She better be glad she was a kid... :angryfire:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

How rude!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I probably would have smacked the kid.jk!

I kind thought this one was a compliment:

I was walking my Black GSD Mix, Tanner, and some girl was walking her WGSD across the street.Both dogs see each other and I and the girl look at each other and smile.She says, "They look like twins!I have the white version and you have the black version!" I reply "Yeah, like a mirrior image."lolI have seen this dog a few other times.That dogs isnt very well behaved, my mom and dad were walking once and the dog literally cleared the dinning room table and was barking like mad.Thank god he didnt fly threw the window.Whew!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

dumbest comments, lets see........

"is that a real German Shepherd?" no hes a reproduction from China 

at the hospital doing are volunteer work, "does he bit", I especially
like these people because as their asking this, their petting him
i get the people that stop me and say "I have a GSD at home and he/she is out of control"
"how do you get him to behave like that?"
Max is a big boy, very tall and long and 98lbs, I cant tell you how many times i`ve heard this one
"I used to have a GSD but he was 120lbs"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I had someone ask me if my first GSD, who was a blanket b/t, was a Bernese mountain dog.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is not a lie, it's 100% true. Yesterday, while coming back from walking Charlie, I was wearing casual clothes and black sunglasses cuz it was super sunny. A kid on the other side of the st. asked: "are you blind"?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Doubleminttwin said:


> Random comment from a girl while walking:"The difference between GSDs and pitbulls are you have to make pitbulls mean, GSDs are just born that way"
> 
> Other walking comments: "Love your collie!" "Shes a mix, GSDs are born with straight ears (from when she was a puppy)."
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh, how many time do I have to tell the prents to call back their kids.....

The most idiot of all:

One morning, I took Phenix out for a walk and decided to stop at the bakery. Phenix wasn't allowed in, so I attached him in front of the window, far from the door, where I can watch him.

I took a few bagels, paid, then, when I came outside, there was a mom, *SITTING* on Phenix (he was around 7-8 months old) so her little cute girl (around 3 years old) COULD PET Phenix.

I was WTF are you doing?????? You don't know this dog. Hopefully, he is to scary and gentle to do something to you. How could you teach your girl the behave this way in front of a dog she don't know. If my dog had bit you, what would you have done?

She was like "Uh??!!". Seriously, what an idiot. I was sorry for the little girl.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My favorite is when walking my GSD, my Rottie, and my sheltie all at the same time, folks will ask if the GSD is the mother (I guess because she's the tallest...).
Who could seriously think a)a shetland sheepdog and a rottweiler are littermates, and b)a purebred GSD is their mother?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I always get "That's a beautiful black lab you have." WTF he looks nothing like a lab. Does he look like a lab to you?


NA! He has pointy ears! Heh! Heh!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

don't you know that ALL black dogs are labs? geez....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

HaHa so true


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

trish07 said:


> Oh Gosh, how many time do I have to tell the prents to call back their kids.....
> 
> The most idiot of all:
> 
> ...



Wow.lol.People are so stupid.lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My trainer asked me what my dog's name was. I told her Hondo. She stated, "Do you know how many Police dogs are named Hondo?" I was like...uh? ...what? aranoid:

I wanted to say, " No I don't. Dang, I should pay more attention when I watch COPS". :tongue:


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Kids will ask me if Jolene bites. Sometimes I say yes.... <long pause> HER FOOD.

Or I say NO, SHE does not bite, but I do!! And I haven't had my rabies shots yet! 


Powell


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When people ask what Molly's name is, I tell them, and I am constantly asked if she is named after Molly Ringwald(Sixteen Candles, Pretty Pink, Breakfast Club actress)And, I reply "Yeah suuuuure...:help:


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I've been asked if Sigurd is an ex-police dog.

... at the time he was barely a year old, about 7 months... yeah so, did you all know police dogs careers are over before they are one?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I've been asked if Sigurd is an ex-police dog.
> 
> ... at the time he was barely a year old, about 7 months... yeah so, did you all know police dogs careers are over before they are one?


 
 Frag hasn't even started yet though, and he's 7 months!! What _AM_ I going to do!?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was walking Molly earlier,and the kids across the street had just goten out of school.And a lady and her little daughter were walking and the little girl says "Look Mommy its a Husky!" then her mom says "No honey its a big scary dog." I didnt know big scary dog was a breed  and Molly looks nothing like husky because she isnt!lol










Last time I checked Molly was a German Shepherd.lol


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

hahahah!

Last night, I got a nice comment from a woman playing with her two little girls inthe street.

Phenix was walking by my side with his serious attitude. I don't let kids come over him when I walk him because he is so insecure I don't want him to bite anybody 9we are presently working hard with him on this point).

The little girls said "Look Momy, the dog is so beautifull!" and they were coming through us. Than the mom said "Yeah, gorgeous one, but he is probably working, don't disturb him now". 

For the first time, a nice comment with a good preventing one. Good job Mom!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

trish07 said:


> hahahah!
> 
> Last night, I got a nice comment from a woman playing with her two little girls inthe street.
> 
> ...


I get comments like that at the Humane Society all the time from people with kids, when I'm working or playing with a dog. Of course, I could easiliy stop if you were interested in adopting, which would be great, and I'd be happy to, but no, they just keep going because he's "working". Then I go to the store with Frag or on a walk, etc, and everybody just runs up to pet him, like it's completely different. It's opposite of what I wish would happen, of course. :headbang:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I get comments like that at the Humane Society all the time from people with kids, when I'm working or playing with a dog. Of course, I could easiliy stop if you were interested in adopting, which would be great, and I'd be happy to, but no, they just keep going because he's "working". Then I go to the store with Frag or on a walk, etc, and everybody just runs up to pet him, like it's completely different. It's opposite of what I wish would happen, of course. :headbang:


 :help: lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was working at the shelter on Friday and some lady with her kids asked "Do you do DNA testing your dogs?" I replied "No."She just walked off mumbling something i couldn't catch what it was.I should have asked what breed she was looking for.-_- i remember her earlier point out a dog to her kids, going "Oh, look at that Husky."It was a Jindo.:help:It clearly said on the dogs kennel "Jindo".I am assuming she was looking for a husky, we have 2 huskies, but one hates kids under 15 years of age.IDK if she saw them or not.

As I am typing this my neighbors cat is making odd noises.0.oaranoid:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I was asked last spring by a lady at the ball field " Did you have to crop his ears?" I said "No" then she asked " Do you have to speak german to him?" I said "no, he speaks english" LOL..... i have also been asked while walking him " Is he a police dog?"... I said 
" No, he is a StryderPup (his nickname)" the lady said .... " Ohhhhh" and went on ....


----------

